# Using Pro Tools With OBS



## cryptoevergreen (Jul 2, 2020)

tl;dr, How do I assign separate input and output in Pro Tools for playback to OBS?

Hey folx,
I'm trying to set up Pro Tools to work with OBS and would really appreciate your help! I've been trying for DAYS to get it to work, but nothing works.

- I created new multi-output device that uses Soundflower, Built-In Output, and the Audiobox USB 96 that I am using for live input.

- When I assign the multi-output device as the playback engine in Pro Tools I get audio playback to OBS, but all my inputs are greyed out in Pro Tools, which means I can't use any live instruments.

- If I assign the Audiobox as my playback engine (which is what I normally use), I have my inputs back, but no way to route playback to OBS.

Every tutorial I've seen says to assign the input in your DAW to your input device, and your output to your multi-output device. I cannot find where/how to do this simple thing in Pro Tools. HELP ME OBI WAN!!!


----------

